# Logitech K800 und MX Master an 2 Laptops gleichzeitig



## Bongripper666 (6. September 2019)

Ich würde für mein Homeoffice gerne meinen Gaming Laptop und den Firmenlaptop mit 1 Maus und Tastatur bedienen können. Die MX Master hat BT und kann per Profil wechseln, die K800 ist nur per Unifying Receiver einbindbar.
Brauche ich einen 2. Receiver für den 2. Laptop oder geht das überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Hubacca (6. September 2019)

Eigentlich sollte ein zweiter Unifying Empfänger für den zweiten Laptop reichen da ja die K800 und die MX Master an einem Receiver betrieben werden können.
Allerdings habe ich ausprobiert meine K400 mit zwei Receivern einmal am Laptop und einmal am TV zu nutzen - anscheinend geht das allerdings nicht da ich die Tastatur immer wieder 
neu am entsprechendem Receiver anmelden/einrichten musste.....
Sind wohl nur mehrere Unifiyng Geräte an einem Receiver möglich ?!


----------



## Bongripper666 (8. September 2019)

Ich habe parallel bei Logitech nachgefragt, ob es dafür Lösungen gibt.


----------



## Hubacca (8. September 2019)

Da bin ich mal gespannt !

Logitech-Unifying: Zwei Empfänger + 1 Maus & Tastatur?
Logitech K400 Tastatur und 2 Unifying Empfänger?
Funk Tastatur + Maus an 2 Rechnern mit 2 Empfaengern | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Bongripper666 (8. September 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt !
> 
> Logitech-Unifying: Zwei Empfänger + 1 Maus & Tastatur?
> Logitech K400 Tastatur und 2 Unifying Empfänger?
> Funk Tastatur + Maus an 2 Rechnern mit 2 Empfaengern | ComputerBase Forum


So etwas in der Art habe ich auch schon gefunden. Eine BT Tastatur wäre natürlich eine Lösung, weil die dann auch Profile hat. Aber meine K800 ist erst 3 Jahre alt und für mich die perfekte Tastatur zum Schreiben und Casual Gaming.
2 Unifying gehen auf jeden Fall nicht. Mal abwarten, was Logitech sagt. Große Hoffnungen habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## Bongripper666 (9. September 2019)

2 Receiver funktioniert nicht. Man muss einen einzelnen Receiver immer umstecken. Dafür geht der Vorgang aber auch superschnell im Hintergrund. Receiver an Laptop 1, 3s später arbeiten, umstecken und gleich an Laptop 2 arbeiten. Wenn man das nicht alle 2 min machen muss, kann ich damit leben. Alternativ BT mit Umschaltung.


----------



## JackA (12. September 2019)

Oder einfach den Unifying Receiver an einen schaltbaren USB-Hub anschließen und dann hin und her schalten, wo du gerade arbeitest.
So nutze Ich meine Peripherie zu Hause am Laptop und Gaming Rechner.


----------



## Bongripper666 (12. September 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Hub USB-powered und man kann sogar Funkzubehör daran aufladen?

EDIT:
Bei Speichergeräten bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das Umschalten auf Dauer gesund ist oder immer gut geht.

EDIT2:
Der 5V Anschluss ist für ein optionales Netzteil. Also wohl USB-powered, aber man kann daran nichts laden.


----------



## Heiner1988 (12. September 2019)

Falls es auf einen USB Switch hinausläuft, kann ich einen mit sehr ruhigem Gewissen empfehlen.

Aten US224-AT Peripheral Switch (2-Port, USB 2.0) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00B1RX0L2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RjFEDbHWC2WYT

Diesen setzen wir auf Arbeit oft ein.
Hab bisher keinen einzigen Ausfall.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

